# Mauviel warehouse sale?



## mille162 (Oct 26, 2018)

Anyone heading over to the Mauviel warehouse sale this weekend? I’m trying to stop by this afternoon/tom, lmk if you’re going and want to meet-up nearby (not sure whats in the immediate area)

https://www.mauvielusa.com/info/Warehouse-Sale.html


----------



## mfishsauce (Oct 26, 2018)

Love mauviel! Unfortunately not in the area. Please post if you get anything good. Happy hunting!


----------



## mille162 (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow, crazy cheap deals. Stuff all had minor imperfections (returned store displays, small scratches, etc. i.e. nothing that wouldnt happen after first few times of use). This all was $430 (6 stockpots with lids, 1 saute with lid, 5 frying pans, 1 large roaster, all in copper, mix of 2.5 and 1.5mm)







This gigantic pot has a slightly dented lid, it was $25.





Anyway, tons of deals, many at 80% off retail. Def worth a few hour drive


----------



## parbaked (Oct 26, 2018)

You scored!!


----------



## mfishsauce (Oct 26, 2018)

Awesome haul and thanks for sharing! Sure wish they were local


----------



## McMan (Oct 26, 2018)

Awesome haul is right!
You got 13 pans for the price of 2.


----------



## HRC_64 (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice score. Lots of lids is also good.


----------



## Anton (Oct 27, 2018)

Wow 
What a deal


----------



## Matus (Oct 27, 2018)

You will never see such a sale in Europe ...


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 27, 2018)

Signed up for their email. I will go next year if at all possible. Great deals!

How crazy/crowded was it?


----------



## mille162 (Oct 27, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> Signed up for their email. I will go next year if at all possible. Great deals!
> 
> How crazy/crowded was it?



It opened fri at 3, I went over around 5:30, there was a 10 min line to get in. As the sample/scratch/dent pans were taken off one of the two tables, there was an employee bringing out random carts of more pieces but things were snagged quickly. There was a nice steamer insert and I turned around to grab a pot to make sure it fit and that fast it was gone. There were only two copper mixing bowls ($50 each) and I hesitated and 2 min later they were both in someone else cart.

There were alot of NIB pieces, but they were mostly at 50-75% off retail only. The $25 copper pots and pans were all well oxidized or obvious used and warranty returns. The larger skillet with lid I bought ($25) had a return auth. sticker on it from the original retail store saying “customer was not happy with performance”. Retail was $599. 10’min and some elbow grease with their copper cleaner and it’s brand new looking. Seriously, can’t believe how well everything cleaned up and all essentially look new direct from the store. We added up all the pieces with their full retail value (there were a few more not in the pic I forgot about in the other box) and it was $5400 retail total.

It’s open today and tomorrow as well and I’m sure they were saving inventory to put out each day. Was thinking of going back for a few more 12” frying pans...at $25 each how can you have too many!


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks for the detailed response. We have not been to church in 2 weeks so my wife has said no to my idea of driving up there tomorrow. Now I'm tempted to push harder, your comments about saving stuff for day 2 makes sense.


----------



## gotmail1414 (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm late to the discussion, but thought I would add my $0.02.

I arrived around 1pm on Friday, and was among the first 15 people or so lined up. The goal of my trip was to pick up a few of the copper pieces with the cast iron handles and 2.5mm thickness (from the M'heritage 250c collection). I would estimate that there were only a couple dozen of such items at Friday's start - I don't know how available they were during the special access event for Meals on Wheels on Thursday evening. The 250c items probably were all gone within the first hour or so on Friday. I will note that there were many more of the thick copper pieces with brass handles available throughout Friday, however they were priced higher.

If anyone is interested in buying a 2.5mm copper saucepan with cast iron handle + lid, please let me know. After getting home, I realized that my 2qt and 2.5qt are a little redundant


----------



## mille162 (Nov 7, 2018)

I found that getting there later on Friday, they brought out some more products to fill the empty table. The guy filling the stock told me they had some stuff reserved for saturday and sunday as well. I was looking for one particular pan and he told me to come back saturday and it would be out early...next year I plan on just getting there earlier, lol


----------



## Anton (Nov 7, 2018)

Anyone has any big 250 pieces that you bought on impulse and want to sell?....


----------



## KJDedge (Nov 18, 2018)

gotmail1414 said:


> I'm late to the discussion, but thought I would add my $0.02.
> 
> I arrived around 1pm on Friday, and was among the first 15 people or so lined up. The goal of my trip was to pick up a few of the copper pieces with the cast iron handles and 2.5mm thickness (from the M'heritage 250c collection). I would estimate that there were only a couple dozen of such items at Friday's start - I don't know how available they were during the special access event for Meals on Wheels on Thursday evening. The 250c items probably were all gone within the first hour or so on Friday. I will note that there were many more of the thick copper pieces with brass handles available throughout Friday, however they were priced higher.
> 
> If anyone is interested in buying a 2.5mm copper saucepan with cast iron handle + lid, please let me know. After getting home, I realized that my 2qt and 2.5qt are a little redundant


How much are you wanting?


----------

